# It is alive after 3 months in hiding.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The fish is skinny and I am not sure what it was eating ( I put in copepods in the beginning), but it is alave. Going to get more food for this guy



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YAy!!!!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats awesome dude!! Hey atleast you know you have some sort of food source in your tank for him haha


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

That is great! Neat looking fish!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If he is still alive after 3 months, then you can be sure he's found food. Especially if you have a refugium there will be a place for the pods to multiple unhindered, which in turn find their way into the DT.


----------

